# Fish Lake 1-10



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Happy to report I didn't sink the four wheeler, but it was a tad bit scary watching the cracks in the ice fracture in a spot or two as we traveled across the clear ice. There was 7 to 8 inches of ice but with it being clear this was a new one on me. Along the existing fractures they would turn white when you crossed one. I hope another week will clear this up. Now to the important business. Fishing was fantastic, and the weather was nearly as good. Wind didn't start until 2 and didn't blow us off until 4 o'clock. We used a variety of jigs in 60' of water on or near the bottom. With the four of us I would estimate we caught around 50 splake in the 15 inch range, 8 rainbows, and 4 Lakers (all pups). Alot of people were fishing along the weed beds and catching perch and splake but the splake in the shallower water were smaller than those in the deeper water (averaged 10 to 12 inches). In all the trips I've made to fish lake on the ice this seems to be the case. The bigger splake are in the deeper water. My guess is the littler ones like the safety of the weeds to avoid predation but thats just my opinion. Movement on the jig seemed to promote the most strikes. We tipped most of the jigs with cut bait, but one friend was simply putting smelly jelly on a white tube jig and keeping it moving. All in all it was one of my best trips to this fantastic lake. Slush will probably become a problem soon so if your planning a trip I would suggest doing it soon. Good luck and good fishing.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

With the warmer, stable weather coming in i hope the ice stays thick enough to fish on for at least a while. Last year, by this time it was more than twice what it is now.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm fairly certain it will be safe to fish on just a little nervous about taking an atv or snowmobile on it. I'm curious if anyone else has seen the ice do as I mentioned above.


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

I've never been there. How do you get to Fish Lake?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Tallone_ut said:


> I've never been there. How do you get to Fish Lake?


Where are you coming from? Lots of ways to get there.


----------



## Tallone_ut (Jan 5, 2009)

I live in Draper, just south of SLC


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

South I-15 to Nephi, then south on UT-28 to Gunnison, US-89 to Salina, I-70 to Sigurd, UT-24 to UT-25, to the big lake cut hole in ice catch fish. I'll be there this weekend. My family fishes Fishlake every human rights day weekend (AKA National Ice fishing day) If there is little action at Fishlake we go to Mill Meadow. It is usually Hot. If you need a place to stay Aquarius inn in Bicknell is a nice place affordable and they usually heat up the pool for us. there is nothing like a hot tub soak after a cool day of fishing.
Tony

PS: If you want more PM me I'll give ya the 411 about where to go on the lake


----------



## huntinhales (Jan 15, 2009)

I am heading to Fish Lake over the super bowl weekend staying in one of the cabins up their. We always have a good time and catch fish. Last year was not as fast as other years, "We fished at Twin Creek". I was wondering were Mill Meadow is from Fish Lake I've never heard of it Snipe had mentioned it and it made me curious. I know Johnsons Reservoir is above Fish Lake is Mill Meadow above Fish Lake as well? 

What parts of Fish Lake/Mill Meadow do you think produces the best action? After the super bowl weekend I hope to have some good pics with fish so any secrets would help I know all the basics.


----------



## Snipe (Dec 4, 2008)

Mill Meadow is past Johnson Res just keep going on UT-25 follow the Fremont river if you get to the town of Fremont you have gone to far. 

At Mill we usually fish by the dam but other people fish all over it.


----------



## Christopher30 (Nov 9, 2007)

U25 is closed by bowery haven, they don't maintain it in the winter so you'll have to go through loa. Take highway 72 out of loa about ten miles and you'll see the turnoff to mill meadow first then forsyth shortly after. If you have a snow machine i guess you could past johnson and down the river way to mill meadow.....


----------

